# Trouble with mobile and sound decoders



## elsewhere (Feb 8, 2010)

First of all, hi everyone. Sorry my first post is a question rather than an introduction. I'm brand new to the hobby, so the problems I'm running into are quite likely user error. 

What I'm trying to do is wire a Digitrax DH123D decoder and SFX0416 sound decoder into a non-DCC equipped loco. I wired in the DH123, and was able to run the loco with no trouble (I'm using a Digitrax Zephyr DCS50 controller). I then wired in the sound decoder, soldering the red and black track leads to the corresponding ones on the DH123, so they can both draw from the track power. Both decoders were still set to the default factory address of 03 (maybe this was my problem). When I powered up the track (with the throttle at stop), the loco ran backwards for a couple feet and then stopped. The sound decoder seemed to be working correctly at that point, with the start-up sound and steam chuff speed corresponding to the throttle setting.

The problem was getting both the DH123 and the SFX working at the same time. I thought there might be a conflict having them both on the same address, so I changed the address of the sound decoder. Since doing that, I'm not able to access either decoder, and neither of them operate.

When I hook either decoder up to my programming track and try to read the address, I just get the message "d nA," which indicates no response from the decoder. I get the same message when trying to read any of the CV values of either decoder. I've metered all of the connections and they are good.

I tried resetting the decoder by setting CV08 to 008 (per the manual). I've also tried resetting the Zephyr controller with option switches 36 and 39 (clear all decoder information and return to factory settings).

Did I somehow accidentally burn out these chips by running them on the same address? That didn't seem likely to me. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!

-Travis


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

First of all, Welcome. I would first think that the DH123 may not have all the functions that is needed for the sound decoder. I use a lot of these in my Steam engines, but if I plan on anything other than just running the engine, with just front and rear lights. I will use the DH163 decoder.
After taking a look @ Digitrax website, I think you maybe in need of a DH165 decoder for the added on Sound.
Here is a link to the page,
http://www.digitrax.com/menu_mobiledecoders.php

I donot have any engines yet with sound, so I am guessing at best to try and help, sorry

Kevin


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome. 

First of all, I do not use dual decoders in my engines save a couple. Spend the extra cash and get Tsunami decoders. It will be the best investment you could ever make. 

Secondly, the application you are using, I have had nothing but troubles with that configuration. The reason I went to Tsunami's.

Bob


----------



## elsewhere (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I've heard really good things about the sound quality of the Tsunamis, but I ended up going with the Digitrax sound because of the ability to download or add your own custom sounds. I may end up giving the Tsunami a try though. I did have both decoders working at one point. Just not at the same time, and now they don't even work individually. Digitrax support just advised me to send them in for testing.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

If you ever have problems with DCC, give the guys at Tony's Train Exchange a call. These guys are DCC gods!!!

Bob


----------

